# angoixós/osa, capficat/ada, neguitós/osa,



## Cracker Jack

Quina és la diferència entre els tres mots? Crec que són sinònims perque tots representen un estat en què hi ha l'element de preocupació o malestar, indisposició emocionalment a causa d'un perill o desastre previsible. 

Per exemple, un avió amb rumb a la seva destinació sobtadament desapareix en els núvols. Hores deprés, encara no hi ha notícies. Doncs, les families dels passatgers estàn angoixoses/capficades/neguitoses.

Hi ha matisos entre aquestes paraules? Moltes gràcies.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo no parlaria _d'angoixós_ en aquest cas, sinó d'_angoixat_ (seria com el _worrying_ i _worried_ en anglès), més o menys.

Et diria, Cracker, que sí que hi ha una diferència de significat en aquestes tres paraules. A veure si em sé explicar:

Qui està angoixat està més que preocupat perquè hi ha alguna cosa que no el deixa estar en pau.

Qui està capficat és que no para de pensar en una cosa concreta; sent una mena d'obstinació o té una fixació per alguna cosa.

Qui està neguitós està preocupat i nerviós a la vegada i això fa que no pugui parar quiet (no cal que sigui físicament, sinó en pensaments) i que es dispersi.

Et diria que el neguit és diferent de l'angoixa en el sentit que potser és més un estat més passatger, mentre que l'angoixa normalment (i malauradament) se'ns instal·la per quedar-s'hi una mica més de temps.

No sé si m'he explicat bé i no sé si la resta de companys estaran d'acord amb mi.

Una abraçada a tots des de Montjuïc!


----------



## Tige

Totalment d'acord amb la TPS!
Cracker, en el cas que proposes, et diria que les famílies estàn angoixades i / o neguitoses, però no capficades.
Salutacions


----------



## betulina

Exacte, estic completament d'acord amb la TPS i la Tige.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Moltes gràcies TPS, Tige i bet.  Sobretot a TPS per explicar les diferències detalladament.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

També dir que tant l'angoixa com el neguit tenen a veure amb l'ansietat; però l'angoixa fa patir. De vegades es pot estar neguitós però perquè saps que t'ha de passar una cosa bona (els nens, per exemple, en la nit de Reis )


----------



## Cracker Jack

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> També dir que tant l'angoixa com el neguit tenen a veure amb l'ansietat; però l'angoixa fa patir. De vegades es pot estar neguitós però perquè saps que t'ha de passar una cosa bona (els nens, per exemple, en la nit de Reis )


 
Doncs, vols dir que l'angoixa pot tenir consequèncias duraderes?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cracker Jack said:


> Doncs, vols dir que l'angoixa pot tenir consequèncias duraderes?


 
Què vols dir?


----------



## Cracker Jack

Vull dir que un neguit es resol o se soluciona facilment que una angoixa perquè has dit que un neguit potser és un estat més passatger.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ui, complicada qüestió: hi ha persones neguitoses de mena; tot i que sentir-se angoixat és més fotut, sí.

A les persones cul del jaumet o a els nens així una miquetona hiperactius (que en diem ara) també se'ls sol dir "neguit": _Et un neguit; para quiet! _(A mi m'ho deien sempre )


----------



## Cracker Jack

Moltes gràcies TPS, una alta vegada.


----------

